# Pedido de autorização para utlizar estacões wunderground no site Luso Meteo



## joselamego (19 Jun 2018 às 18:53)

"Venho por este meio pedir ao pessoal que tem estações no Wunderground com dados fiáveis para darem autorização à página Luso Meteo para colocar no site os dados das estações. Desde já obrigado!"


Podem colocar links das estações se fizerem o favor.

Obrigado!


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Jun 2018 às 22:09)

De quem é a Luso Meteo?


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2018 às 01:51)

RedeMeteo disse:


> De quem é a Luso Meteo?



https://pt-pt.facebook.com/lusometeo/

Uma das muitas páginas surgidas no facebook de auto didactas sem formação específica em meteorologia ou climatologia, que se dedicam a fazer acompanhamento do estado do tempo no nosso país, com muita incidência em previsões meteorológicas, embora por vezes pouco precisas, e com conflito permanente com o IPMA, sem qualquer sentido de assertividade. Já foi membro activo deste Fórum.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2018 às 11:10)

Gerofil disse:


> e com conflito permanente com o IPMA



Ainda bem que referis-te isso. É sistemático em cada previsão que fazem. E com pena minha, vejo o Meteo-Trás-os-Montes pelo mesmo caminho.
Enfim, são opções.


----------



## kikofra (20 Jun 2018 às 18:25)

Tenho seguido a página e as previsões até me parecem asertivas :/ e a verdade é que me parecem ser mais fiáveis que as do ipma, tal como acontece com muitas previsões que vejo aqui no fórum


----------

